# Zu Hause sieht er noch ein bisschen fern. (orden de la oración)



## marinozero

Hola,
Quisiera saber cuál es el orden de los elementos, sobre todo los adverbios, en una oración. Sé que el verbo siempre ocupa la segunda posición, que el sujeto tiene que estar al lado del verbo, que en cuanto a complementos primero viene adverbio de tiempo y después adverbio de lugar pero ¿qué pasa con otros adverbios? Por ejemplo de compañía, de modo, de cantidad.

Si tengo estos elementos... ¿Cuál sería el orden correcto?

zu hause - fernsehen - noch ein bisschen - er

Lo que me confunde es el tercer elemento.

Gracias.


----------



## Blixa

Los adverbios deben colocarse en el siguente orden:

TE = Temporal
KA =  Kausal
KO = Konzessiv
KO = Konditional
MO = Modal
LO = Lokal

Entonces de acuerdo a tu oración, creo que deberìa ir:

Zu Hause sieht er noch ein bisschen fern.

o 

Er sieht noch ein bisschen zu Hause fern.

Espero que esten bien.


----------



## marinozero

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Geviert

En la segunda yo diría: er sieht zuhause noch ein bisschen fern.


----------



## marinozero

¿Es indistinto el orden de "zu hause" y "noch ein bisschen"? Es decir, ¿cualquiera puede ir primero? ¿Es sólo cuestión de estilo?
Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

El tema es bastante complicado. Básicamente la regla "Tekamolo" de Blixa es correcta (y famosa, yo también aprendí así), sugiero dominarla primero y luego ver las variantes que dependen de muchos factores ( estilo, énfasis, situación, etc.).Cfr.: http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Wortstellung/index.html


----------



## marinozero

Muy bien, voy a aprender esa regla primero, muchas gracias.


----------

